# 31 single mum looking for new life!



## Sunfires79 (Nov 7, 2010)

Im a 31 year old staff nurse living in the UK.
Im a single mum to a 6 year old, and have no family in the uk since my parents emigrated 3 years ago.
I hate my job, and apart from some good friends, have no reason to stay in the UK.
Ive Holidayed in Tsilivi, Zakynthos 4 times now & have fallen in love with the place.
This really is the best opportunity ive had to move abroad, but would it be possible and would Greece want a single mum?!!
I have savings behind me, would just need childcare/school & a job! (not nesassarily nursing)
Any advice?

S x


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi . Looking at your other posts, you seem desperate to go anywhere, just to get away from the UK.
I dont think Greece is the answer.As a single mum with a 6 year old girl, you would find it very difficult for you both.How do you expect to find a job, which would pay enough to keep you both. Plus pay for child care & schooling for your daughter.


----------



## dave88 (Nov 10, 2010)

I also agree with the other guy that Greece is not an option these days. Looking from financial point of view, UK is better. Have you ever try to create a contact in Greece?

Dave,


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been in Greece for 8 years and was lucky to find one good job that I had for 3 years but it has since closed down. Now I am looking constantly for work and it's just not there. I speak Greek, am native English, know some French and even though I live in Thessaloniki, work is extremely rare. I also have a two year old daughter and the average cost of a good daycare is about 200 to 300 euro a month.

Life on an island is wonderful in the summer - lots of people, lots to do, full of life - but in the winter, things are V-E-R-Y S-L-O-W - read: BORING. Work is even more limited on the islands.

I would say do a lot of research. If I was not married to a Greek, I would not be here to be very honest.

Good luck.


----------



## dave88 (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you really consider that Greece is the best place for you and your child? Enough with this romantic poing of view. Look the situation in Greece and ask yourself, do you really want your kids to grow in such environment?

Regards, Dave


----------



## yui333 (Feb 23, 2010)

im sorry dave, but what exactly is wrong with the environment here in Greece??

i understand that Greece might not be the best place for a single mum and her child, but there is nothing wrong with Greece. That is if she can find a job, which to be honest, i dont think she can. Unfortunately job opportunities are awful here right now.

Still though, if you can find a job, Greece is a beautiful place to live in. Generally the people are friendly, and although there arent as many rules as in the UK, it still is safe and nice  Plus, because the rules here arent strict, - you kind of feel more freedom here


----------



## tonky (Oct 3, 2010)

Sunfires79 said:


> Im a 31 year old staff nurse living in the UK.
> Im a single mum to a 6 year old, and have no family in the uk since my parents emigrated 3 years ago.
> I hate my job, and apart from some good friends, have no reason to stay in the UK.
> Ive Holidayed in Tsilivi, Zakynthos 4 times now & have fallen in love with the place.
> ...


I think Greece would love you and you would love Greece. Please email me [email protected]


----------



## Sunfires79 (Nov 7, 2010)

I really dont know whether or not its feesable to live in greece, thats why i wanted to ask everyone here!
Im not imminently about to pack my case and leave all my security behind, i was just testing the water & seeing what else is out there!
Obviously Oz want nurses. I know i could move to Australia and work as a nurse myself, just didnt know how the childcare element worked.

All i do know is that i dont want another 10 years to pass and before i know it, i have a ton of regrets! 

Thanks for all your posts x


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just came across this job posting on another expat website I belong to. Might be of interest to you??? I think it's Athens however.

The American College of Greece
Deree College
6 Gravias Street
Aghia Paraskevi, 06543


Position: Deree College Nurse – full time 20 hrs/wk

Deree College, the higher education division of The American College of Greece has approximately 3,200 undergraduates students from over 40 countries. Deree students take courses either at the main campus located in Aghia Paraskevi, an Athens suburb, or at the Downtown Athens campus.

The nurse will head the health services at Deree College and report to the Associate Dean of Students.

Main responsibilities:
• Provide nursing coverage for the college community including basic first aid, treating common illnesses and injuries, and counseling on healthy lifestyles.
• Provide appropriate emergency response and crisis intervention.
• Participate in assigned health promotions as required; perform blood pressure checks, blood sugar and cholesterol checks.
• Maintain office medical supplies and medications, insuring all the nursing/first aid stations are appropriately stocked. 
• Creates health care literature and updates the college website.
• Communicate effectively individually and in groups with a diverse population in meeting health related needs on a variety of health related topics. 


Qualifications:
Preferred: Masters Degree in Nursing; Experience in Occupational Health and/or Emergency care desired. Required: Three year university degree in nursing from a Greek/European University or if from a third country recognition from DIKATSA, a nurse permit from the Prefecture of Athens, and registration with the Nurse Association of Greece. Minimum 3 years post registration experience. Updated CPR Training. Must be able to work independently without the need for personal and direct supervision. Must possess good oral, interpersonal and written communication skills in English. Must be able to work with a diverse population of various ages and cultures. Good knowledge of MS Office applications.

Must be employable in the European Union/Greece.

Application Procedure:
Interested candidates should send their resume and cover letter in English tovacancies at acg dot edu


----------

